# Paramo N50 vice problem



## Willinghamboy (18 Feb 2013)

I have just acquired a wooden workbench which has a Paramo N50 vice attached to it. However the previous owner must have had problems with it as a metal flat bar and spring came separately which I believe fits under the vice to the lever. I have reassembled the vice but when I turn the handle to loosen or tighten up the vice the wormscrew under the vice rotates but the jaw remains in position. There is a cast piece of metal that sits over the wormscrew and this has a screw thread to mirror the wormscrew but doesn't seem to do anything on my vice but I think it should. Not sure if there is any adjustment that I need to do to get it working. Can anybody help? Regards David


----------



## Racers (18 Feb 2013)

Hi,

Sounds like its not assembled correctly have a look here for-sale-record-52-1-2d-quick-release-9-vice-superb-t48774.html
lots of photos of a record QR vice you should be able to work what's wrong.

Pete


----------

